

SOPA blackout - while minimizing the impact of your site on Google - leeHS
https://plus.google.com/u/0/109412257237874861202/posts/aHXh7UY7xM6

======
mooism2
Useful if you're taking (part of) your site offline for any reason, not only
if you're protesting against SOPA+PIPA.

